# can someone create some city diagrams?



## zxtop (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

i would very much appreciate if somebody could create some diagrams of some american cities which i will list and then super-impose them on top of or into the london m25 motorway orbital.

just so i can get a size comparison of how other cities compare with london and its suburbs.

they can be google earth photos if need be, the cities i would like are 

phoenix az

las vegas nv

orlando fl

atlanta ga

chicago il

i appreciate this might take some time, so i would be willing to make a financial donation of sorts.

i am from the uk and live in havering the farthest suburb east of london before it becomes essex and i would just like an actual photo/size diagram of actual size i.e. land area then just to read data stats etc.

i hope this is the right section to post in, forgive me if not as this is my first post on here.

hello all, by the way.

Regards...


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Hi, with diagrams you mean like this?
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=4


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Don't think that is what he is asking.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

ZXTOP you might want to read into this topic.
This is magnificant thread that does what you asks for a lot of cities, however it hasn't been updated lately.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437819


----------



## zxtop (May 6, 2013)

sorry for the late respnse guys, i will check out the thread above joshsam.


----------

